# Odnr???????



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

at one time i heard that the odnr had a list of private land owners that signed up to have people hunt their land.........i looked all over the odnr websight and did not find it is their such a thing and how or where can i get it?????....................thanks jim


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

E-mail them and ask for the list. It would be much faster than a written request and at this point it would be your best option.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never seen such a list nor have I heard of it. I do know that my name won't be on it. No offense to your or others who are looking for places to hunt but I get rather frustrated dealing with the people around me who have no respect for property lines. But that has nothing to do with this. 

I did a quick scan of the ODNR web site and came up empty as well. So I guess I am of no help.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is what I've foud out about some of that stuff:----- It doesnt produce!!!

I have also heard that the same poeople on that ksit get the yellow signs that say "Huting w/ written persission only"-well my dad & I over the last x number of years went to a half dozen ro so of those farms between Clifton & Nelsonville. Each one told us that the state of Ohio requires those signs to be there & by doing this they get some sort of kick back from the state, I cant remember if it was a tax cut, some help w/ the farm supplies, or what, but they did get some sort of kick back. Each place told us that they only allow their family & friends to hunt it. By allowing their family & friends it met the minuinm # of people that the state of ohio requested from the land owener. It got more complicated than that, it all had to do w/ how many people that state thought should have permission to hunt that particular piece of land.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe if a farmer has crop damage and gets crop damage permits, that these farms are placed on a list and available at the DNR.

LindyRigger


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I grew up on a farm and we had The "Yellow" signs that you are talking about. We basically had permits that we issued to friends of the family so that they could hunt. If the ODNR checked you on our property and you didn't have a permission slip they were able to fine you. It's a good way to keep people off your property. I'm not sure about now, but at the time it was a big problem with people not caring or knowing property lines.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm not sure about now but
> at the time it was a big problem with people not caring or knowing
> property lines.


 I guess it may depend on where you are but I can say that it still happens around me. I had a few run-ins last year during gun season of which I was only able to confront them twice. The other times they were off in a distance. This year I figured that I would put the "No Tresspassing" signs up everywhere so these guys could not plead ignorance of property lines. Well my boys were back in the field the other day just playing like kids do and here comes 2 teenage kids with their crossbows just traipsing down through the middle of my property. When they confronted my boys they said that they had shot a buck and they were tracking it. Well my boys watched the deer cross through the fields and I checked as well and there was not a sign of blood. After talking briefly to my boys, they walked back off my property onto a different owner's land than the one they came on. This year when they come around I don't think I will be so understanding of their wandering.

I apologize that I have totally strayed from the subject of the thread here but this is still fresh in my mind and I guess I felt like taking advantage of the opportunity to vent. It makes me even more furious now that I know these guys are stumbling into the area when my young boys are roaming around out there.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dang.......bad subject  .......i dont go on other peoples land myself i shot a doe 2 years ago and it fell 20 yards on the wrong side of the fence went all the way down the road and asked if i could get it and i got the "i dont care shoot some more they are eating my hog feed " but i made the effort i could have jumped the fence and got it and no one would ever know but it just aint the thing to do ........i just wanted to know about the program it makes sense to me now with the permits and such i have 50 acres to hunt in noble co to hunt but just wanted to find a place that is not public to hunt at home after work i got sprayed by a duck hunter a few years ago at west branch and it pissed me off he was chasing a woonded duck and his buddy was shooting fron the bow thanks for the info........jim


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

lindyrigger is right...i took a look at that list yrs ago...they get damage permits but that doesnt mean they have to or am going to let anyone hunt...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to ODNR office here in Columbus and got the list. It listed by county. Pretty useless, the list is a few years old. Most of the people it says own the property doesn't own it anymore or they are not allowing hunting anymore. I did find a couple that allowed hunting but they said they have lots of people hunting it. One place was about 100 acres and about 30 guys with permission to hunt it.


----------

